
Wasm-Metal a WebAssembly CPU - Avi-D-coder
https://github.com/lastmjs/wasm-metal
======
Avi-D-coder
This project appears to be dead. I posted it to ask is a WASM CPU a good idea?

~~~
vshymanskyy
It might be. RISC-V is looking into this as well. In meantime, you can try
Wasm3 interpreter, which can run wasm bytecode on all sorts of things. Check
out this demo:
[https://github.com/vshymanskyy/Wasm3_RGB_Lamp](https://github.com/vshymanskyy/Wasm3_RGB_Lamp)

